
Google This: The Internet Is Changing Our Brains – But So What? - ph0rque
http://singularityhub.com/2011/07/21/google-this-the-internet-is-changing-our-brains-but-so-what/
======
__rkaup__
Is there anything more to this article than just that people now remember
where information is, instead of the information itself?

------
jmathes
Seems almost tautological. Everything we observe changes our brains

